# my friend Don Garling



## lindafrog (Sep 30, 2010)

With saddness I am posting this news of the passing of Don Garling. He was wonderful friend and a blooming great orchid grower.... 


GLJC loses Don Garling

The Great Lakes Judging Center and orchid community lost a wonderful friend and supporter on October 27, 2010. Don Garling was always the teacher, volunteer extraordinaire, and mentor to many. He held many positions at the center, most recent of which was Center Chair. He could make you laugh and created delectable delights for our auctions. His love for daylillies led to a number of notable new crosses. He will be sorely missed by all who knew him.
Funeral home
Gorsline Runciman Funeral Home
1730 East Grand River
East Lansing MI 48823
Visitation is Thursday, September 30
3-5 pm and again 7-9 pm
There will be a rosary service starting at 7pm. 

Funeral
St. Martha's Catholic Church
1100 W Grand River Ave
Okemos, MI 48864-3015
(517) 349-1763-1763

Visitation at the church at 10am, Friday October 1. Funeral is at the church at 11am. This will be followed by a procession to the cemetery, and then a luncheon back at the church.


----------



## NYEric (Sep 30, 2010)

Please send our condolences from the forum.


----------



## Lanmark (Sep 30, 2010)

GLOS and GLJC will miss him very much.


----------



## SlipperFan (Sep 30, 2010)

Thanks, Lindafrog for posting this. I had planned on doing it tonight, so I'm glad to see you already did.

Don will indeed be missed. In a large sense, with his passing, it's the end of an era around here.

If anyone is interested, you can see a photo of Don and something about him here: 
Greater Lansing OS Homepage


----------



## biothanasis (Oct 1, 2010)

As Eric mentioned, please send our condolences....


----------



## tenman (Oct 1, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear that. I have clerked at shows a few times, and remember my first time well. He was the head of our team and made it a fun and memorable time. In contrast to some other judges I have known, he was respectful, courteous, and informative. He made us lowly clerks feel included and valued. He will be missed.


----------



## etex (Oct 1, 2010)

biothanasis said:


> As Eric mentioned, please send our condolences....



Thanks for sharing with us!


Dot, your club has a very nice website.


----------



## SlipperFan (Oct 1, 2010)

Thank you, Diane.


----------



## Lanmark (Oct 1, 2010)

I didn't attend Don's funeral today as I did not have the privilege of knowing him very well at all. I did meet him once that I know of, but it was only a brief encounter at an orchid show. I hope his friends and family will find peace and comfort in this terribly difficult time of loss. It seems he was very much loved by his peers, students, friends and family.


----------



## tomkalina (Oct 2, 2010)

Don was a good friend and an excellent AOS judge. He was always friendly and considerate at the judging table, but still able to get his point across. We'll miss seeing him at next year's MOS Palm Sunday show in Troy. Our very best to his family at this sad time.


----------



## Heather (Oct 2, 2010)

Sad news. My condolences….


----------

